# European prices



## Nadeshda (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just thought it could be a nice idea to have a thread where we could post the prices of MAC items in different European countries. I know specktra has a chart, but it doesn't seem to be updated and is a bit incomplete, and I know lots of european members have posted prices, by the posts are scattered all over the forum. My idea would be for you to post the prices, and I would update my post with your informations, so it would be all lumped together and easier to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please note: some prices may not be updated, given recent price increases.


*Belgium*
_Eyes_
Eyeshadow Pot: 14,75€
Eyeshadow Pan: 11€
Mineralized Eyeshadow: 19€
Shadestick: 17€
Fluidline: 16€
Prep + prime eye 16 €

_Face_
Blush: 19€
Studio Fix Fluid: 29€
Select SPF15: 27.5 €
Fix+: 16,00€
Mineralize skinfinish Natural: 23.5 €

_Lips_
Tendertones/TLC: 15,50€
Lipsticks: 17,50€
Glosses: 16€
Dazzleglass: 20€
Lipliner (pencil): 13€
Plushglass: 19€
Prep + prime lip: 16.5 €
C-thru lip color: 15,5€

_Brushes_
182 brush: 48€
134 brush: 56€ (need to check that!)
187: 40€
217: 19 €
224: 30€

_Skincare_
Moisturizer Strobe liquid lotion (50ml/1.7 US FL OZ) 33 €

_Other items_
4 pan palette: 4€
15 pan palette: 12€ or 15€...can't remember exactly!
Brush Cleanser: 8,50€
Foundation pump: 4 €


*Czech Republic*
_Face_
Prep + Prime SPF 50 - 800CZK
Blush - 570CZK
Mineralized Blush - 600CZK
Blot Powder Pressed - 650CZK

_Eyes_
Eyeshadows (pot) - 430CZK
Prep + Prime For Eyes - 460CZK
Fluidline - 460CZK
Pigments - 650CZK
Shadow Paint - 500CZK
Eyeshadow quads - 1070CZK
PRO Pan Refill - 320CZK

_Brushes_
#209 - 490CZK
#210 - 430CZK

_Other items_
PRO Colour Palette (15) - 400CZK
PRO Colour Palette (4) - 100CZK


*Finland*
_Eyes_
Eyeshadow Pot 15,50 €
Paint Pot 19 €
Fluidline 17 €
Eye Pencil 14 €
Paint 18 €
Brow Set 15 €
Brow Finisher 17 €
Quad palettes w/ collections 39 €
6-shadow palettes (Holiday collection) 40 €

_Face_
Iridescent Loose Powder: 23 €
Studio Touch-up Stick: 16 €
Mineralize Skin Finish: 26 €
Blush: 20,50 €
Select Sheer Loose Powder: 23 €
Studio Fix foundation: 27 €
Foundation mineralize satin finish foundation: 29,50 €
Fix+: 18 €

_Lips_
Lipstick 18 €
Slimshine lipstick 19 €
Lip Lacquer 20,50 €
Lipglass 17 €
Plushglass 22,50 €
Lustreglass 17 €
Lip pencil 14 €
Mattene lipstick 19 €

_Brushes_
116: 38,50 €
136: 38,50 €
182: 54 €
187: 51 €
188: 41 €
208: 21,50 €
209: 17 €
212: 23,50 €
213: 24 €
217: 24 €
219: 26 €
222: 33 €
224: 33 €
239: 27 €
266: 21,50 €
272: 26 €

_Other items_
Foundation pump 3,50 €
Brush Cleanser 11,50 €


*France
*_Face
_Mineralized blush - 20€
_
Lips
_Lipglosses (including Lustreglass, Plushglass, Lipglass) - 16€ 
Lipsticks (including Slimshines) - 17€ 


*Germany*
_Eyes_
Eye Shadow: 15,50 €
Pigment: 23,00 €
Paint Pot: 19,00 €
Fluidline: 18,50 €
Liquidlast liner: 19,00 €
Eye shadow pallet Holidays 2008: 42.00 €

_Face_
_Color_
Bronzing: 20,00 €
Powder Blush: 20,50 €
Cream Colour Base: 18,00 €
_Powders_
Blot Powder Loose: 21,00 €
Select Sheer Pressed Powder: 24,50 €
Mineralize Skinfinish: 25,00 €
_Foundation_
Studio Fix Fluid foundation: 26,50 €
Prep + prime skin 23.50 €

_Lips_
Lipglass: 15,50 €
Lipstick: 17,50 €
Lip pallet Holidays 2008: 27.00 €
Lip conditioner SPF 15 14.50 €

_Brushes_
239 brush: 26,50 €
242 brush: 25,00 €
217 brush: 20,50 €
224 brush: 31,00 €
129 brush: 39,00 €
187 brush: 49,00 €
Brush set ("Adoring carmine", Holidays 2008): 56.00 €

_Skincare_
Cleanse off oil 24.00 €
Oil control lotion 29.50 €

_Other items_
Pencil sharpener small 3.50 €

*Norway*
_Eyes_
MAC Eyeshadow: 130 NOK = 15,68 EUR
MAC Prep+prime: 145 NOK = 17,49 EUR
MAC Paint Pot: 160 NOK = 19,30 EUR 
MAC Mascara Plush Lash: 115 NOK = 13,87 EUR
Eyeshadow Pan: 95NOK

_Face_
MAC Blush: 185 NOK = 22,32 EUR
MAC Mineralize Blush: 195 NOK = 23,52 EUR

_Lips_
MAC Lipgloss: 145 NOK = 17,49 EUR

_Brushes_
MAC Brush 187: 380 NOK = 45,84 EUR
MAC Brush 116: 275 NOK = 33,70 EUR

_Other items_
MAC Palette 4x: 35 NOK = 4,22 EUR
MAC Palette 15x: 115 NOK = 13,87 EUR


*Portugal*
_Eyes_
Brow Finisher - 16€
Fluidline- 16.50€

_Face_
Prep + Prime SPF 50: 29,00€
Mineralized blush - 21.40€
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15: 30,00€
Select Cover Up: 17.30€

_Lips_
Lipglosses (including Lustreglass, Plushglass, Lipglass & Slimshines) - 15.15€ 
Lipsticks - 17.15€/17.30€

_Brushes_
187: 50€


*Turkey*
_Eyes_
Glitter liners: 36 TL
Eyeshadows (in pan): 33 TL
Eyeshadows (refill): 25 TL

_Face_
Blush (in pan): 43 TL
Blush (refill): 36 TL

_Lips_
Lipsticks: 33 TL
Slimshines: 34.5 TL
Lipglasses: 28 TL
Dazzleglasses: 34 TL
Plushglass: 33 TL

_Brushes_
182: 104 TL

_Other items_
15-e/s palette: 30 TL
Blush palette: 30 TL
Eyelash curler: 40 TL

*United Kingdom*
_Eyes_
Eyeshadow Pans: £7.50
Eyeshadow Pots: £10
LE Quads: £29
Paint Pots/Paint: £12
Pigments: £15
Brow Pencil ("Eye Brows"): £10

_Face_
_Color_
Blush: £14
Blushcreme: £14
Cream Colour Base: £12
Mineralize Blush: £15
_Concealer_
Studio Finish Concealer: £10
Studio Stick Concealer: £11
Studio Touch Up Stick: £11
Select Moisture Cover: £11.50
Select Cover Up: £11
_Powders_
Blot Powder Loose: £15.00 Pressed: £14
Mineralize Skinfinish Powder: £16.50
Iridescent Pressed: £15.50 Loose:15.50
Bronzing: £14
Select Sheer: £15.50
_Foundations_
Face and Body: £23
Mineralize Loose Foundation: £22.50
Studio Fix: £19
SFF: £19
Mineralize Satinfinish: £19

_Lips_
Lipsticks: £11
Gloss: £10.50
Lip Liners (Cremestick, pencil): £9

_Brushes_
_Eyes_
208: £13
213: £12
217: £13
219: £15.50
224: £19.50
239: £17
_Face_
187: £28
188: £25
190: £25
182: 30
116: £21
129: £25

_Other items_
Brush Cleanser: £7.50
Nail Polish/Lacquer: £8


----------



## Merenwen (Sep 28, 2008)

France:
_Face_
Mineralized blush - 20€
_
Lips
_Lipglosses (including Lustreglass, Plushglass, Lipglass) - 16€ 
Lipsticks (including Slimshines) - 17€ 

Maybe you should do a longer list of products, with at least one in each category, so that people can have a more global view


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah, yes, you can post other products that I haven't listed, and other categories. I only posted those because those are the only prices I know


----------



## JustDivine (Sep 28, 2008)

Belgium

Lipsticks: 17,50€

Glosses: 16€

Dazzleglass: 20€

Eyeshadow Pot: 14,75€

Eyeshadow Pan: 11€

Tendertones/TLC: 15,50€

Blush: 19€

Studio Fix Fluid: 29€
Fix+: 16,00€

4 pan palette: 4€
15 pan palette: 12€ or 15€...can't remember exactly!

182 brush: 48€
134 brush: 56€ (need to check that!)
187: 40€
224: 30€

Brush Cleanser: 8,50€


----------



## JustDivine (Sep 28, 2008)

UK

Lipsticks: £11
Gloss: £10.50
Lip Liners (Cremestick, pencil): £9 

Eyeshadow Pans: £7.50  Pots: £10   LE Quads: £29 
Paint Pots/Paint: £12
Pigments: £15
Brow Pencil ("Eye Brows"): £10 

Blush: £14
Blushcreme: £14
Cream Colour Base: £12
Mineralize Blush: £15

Studio Finish Concealer: £10
Studio Stick Concealer: £11
Studio Touch Up Stick: £11
Select Moisture Cover: £11.50
Select Cover Up: £11

Blot Powder Loose: £15.00   Pressed: £14
Mineralize Skinfinish Powder: £16.50
Iridescent Pressed: £15.50   Loose:15.50
Bronzing: £14
Select Sheer: £15.50 

Face and Body: £23
Mineralize Loose Foundation: £22.50
Studio Fix: £19
SFF: £19
Mineralize Satinfinish: £19

Brushes:
208: £13
213: £12
217: £13
219: £15.50
224: £19.50
239: £17

187: £28
188: £25
190: £25
182: 30
116: £21
129: £25

Brush Cleanser: £7.50

Nail Polish/Lacquer: £8


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 29, 2008)

Updated! Thank you, ladies!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's the pricelist in Czech Republic. I'll keep this updated.

Eyeshadows - 470CZK
Prep + Prime For Eyes - 460CZK
Prep + Prime SPF 50 - 800CZK
Fluidline - 460CZK
Pigments - 650CZK
Shadow Paint - 500CZK
Cult of Cherry e/s - 1070CZK
PRO Colour Palette (15) - 400CZK
PRO Colour Palette (4) - 100CZK
PRO Pan Refill - 320CZK
Blush - 570CZK
Mineralized Blush - 600CZK
Blot Powder Pressed - 650CZK
MSF - 750CZK

Brushes
#209 - 490CZK
#210 - 430CZK


----------



## red.pill (Oct 1, 2008)

430 czk - 17,6 eur
650 czk - 26,8 eur
800 czk - 32,8 eur

man, that is steep
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. and i thought germany was really overpriced!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 1, 2008)

Prices in Germany:

Studio Fix Fluid foundation: 26,50 €
Blot Powder Loose: 21,00 €
Select Sheer Pressed Powder: 24,50 €
Bronzing: 20,00 €
Powder Blush: 20,50 €
Cream Colour Base: 18,00 €
Mineralize Skinfinish: 25,00 €

Eye Shadow: 15,50 €
Pigment: 23,00 €
Paint Pot: 19,00 €
Fluidline: 18,50 €
Liquidlast liner: 19,00 €

Lipglass: 15,50 €
Lipstick: 17,50 €

239 brush: 26,50 €
242 brush: 25,00 €
217 brush: 20,50 €
224 brush: 31,00 €
129 brush: 39,00 €
187 brush: 49,00 €

Please ask if you want to know more!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red.pill* 

 
_430 czk - 17,6 eur
650 czk - 26,8 eur
800 czk - 32,8 eur

man, that is steep
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. and i thought germany was really overpriced!_

 
Yeah, MAC is more expensive here. I wouldn't recommend anyone from other EU countries (where MAC is available) to buy MAC here. It's not just MAC, other cosmetic brands and clothing brands like Zara, Mango, and even Vero Moda is more expensive here compare to Finland (I used to live there). The average salary here is less than 1000EUR before tax. MUA at MAC told me majority of their customers are foreigners.


----------



## Andromeda18_ (Oct 1, 2008)

Prices in Portugal

Prep + Prime SPF 50: 29,00€
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15: 30,00€

Lipstick: 17,30€


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Oct 2, 2008)

*Norway:*

_MAC Eyeshadow: 130 NOK = 15,68 EUR_
_MAC Prep+prime: 145 NOK = 17,49 EUR_
_MAC Paint Pot: 160 NOK = 19,30 EUR _
_MAC Mascara Plush Lash: 115 NOK = 13,87 EUR_
_MAC Palette 4x: 35 NOK =  4,22 EUR_
_MAC Palette 15x: 115 NOK = 13,87 EUR_
_MAC Blush: 185 NOK = 22,32 EUR_
_MAC Mineralize Blush: 195 NOK = 23,52 EUR_
_MAC Lipgloss: 145 NOK = 17,49 EUR
MAC Brush 187: 380 NOK = 45,84 EUR
MAC Brush 116: 275 NOK = 33,70 EUR

I am not sure if the prices are 100% right since I don't live in Oslo (where they have MAC) and therfore I can't check it out.
_


----------



## Andromeda18_ (Oct 10, 2008)

Prices in Portugal:

_Concealer_
Select Cover Up: 17.30€

_Brushes_
187: 50€


----------



## chirufus (Oct 11, 2008)

I started to buy Mac last July, the prices are very recently.

Freestanding store in Antwerp (Belgium)  

·Mineralize eye shadow                 19 €
·Shadestick          17 €
·Lipstick Satin      17 €
·Lipliner (pencil)                 13 €
·Plushglass           19€
·Prep + prime lip                16.5 €
·Brush 217            19 €
·Brush 182            49 €
·Foundation Select SPF 15             27.5 €
·Foundation pump            4 €
·Mineralize skinfinish Natural       23.5 €
·Powder blush matte       20.5 €
·Paint pot              18.5 €
·Eye shadow        15.5 €
·Eye shadow refill              11 €
·Fluidline               16€
·Travel jar small (4jars in a bag)    5€
·Pallet for 15 Eye shadow (empty)             13.5€
·Prep + prime eye             16 €
·Moisturizer Strobe liquid lotion (50ml/1.7 US FL OZ)         33 €
·Fix + (100ml/3.4US FL OZ)             18 €
· 

  Cult of cherry collection 

·Lipglass                 15.5 €

  Emanuel Ungaro collection

·See thru lip colour           15.5 €

  Colour form collection (not available in Belgium) bought in Germany

·Brush set advanced        54€
  Contains following brushes 168se, 187se, 212se, 217se and 275se.



  So that must be everything at the moment.


----------



## Supervixen79 (Oct 15, 2008)

FINLAND

Eyeshadow Pot 15,50 €
Paint Pot 19 €
Fluidline 17 €
Eye Pencil 14 €
Paint 18 €
Brow Set 15 €
Brow Finisher 17 €
Quad palettes w/ collections 39 €
6-shadow palettes (Holiday collection) 40 €

Lipstick 18 €
Slimshine lipstick 19 €
Lip Lacquer 20,50 €
Lipglass 17 €
Plushglass 22,50 €
Lustreglass 17 €
Lip pencil 14 €
Mattene lipstick 19 €

Iridescent Loose Powder 23 €
Studio Touch-up Stick 16 €
Mineralize Skin Finish 26 €
Blush 20,50 €
Select Sheer Loose Powder 23 €
Studio Fix foundation 27 €
Foundation mineralize satin finish foundation 29,50 €
Fix+ 18 €

Brushes:

116  38,50 €
136  38,50 €
182  54 €
187  51 €
188  41 €
208  21,50 €
209  17 €
212  23,50 €
213  24 €
217  24 €
219  26 €
222  33 €
224  33 €
239  27 €
266  21,50 €
272  26 €

Foundation pump 3,50 €
Brush Cleanser 11,50 €


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

*Germany*

Pencil sharpener small  3.50 €
Beauty powder brush  20.50 €

Lip pallet "Passion of red" collection   27.00 €
Eye shadow pallet "passion of red" collection  42.00 €
Brush set "Adoring carmine" collection  56.00 €

Cleanse off oil  24.00 €
Oil control lotion  29.50 €
Prep + prime skin  23.50 €
Lip conditioner SPF 15  14.50 €


----------



## Ulrikke (Mar 26, 2009)

NORWAY:
Eyeshadow refill = 90 kr= 9,99 EURO


----------



## 2nigurl (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ulrikke* 

 
_NORWAY:
Eyeshadow refill = 90 kr= 9,99 EURO_

 

its already 95 kr since 2009.


----------



## Andromeda18_ (Jul 29, 2009)

Portugal:

Brow Finisher - 16€


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 30, 2009)

...


----------



## 2nigurl (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_Prices in UK have gone up and I suspect this is true for other European countries too...? 

The prices need updating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Since 1st of Jan, the prices here in Norway have gone up too by 5 kronur so i guess it will be nice to do some updating on these.


----------



## Andromeda18_ (Aug 1, 2009)

Portugal:

Fluidline- 16.50€


----------



## Marjolaine (Aug 2, 2009)

I find the prices in Turkey are rather cheap compared to other EU countries. I paid 19 euro for a dazzleglass in Austria and it hurt 

Prices in Turkey:

Lipsticks: 33 TL
Slimshines: 34.5 TL
Lipglasses: 28 TL
Dazzleglasses: 34 TL
Plushglass: 33 TL

Glitter liners: 36 TL
Eyeshadows (in pan): 33 TL
Eyeshadows (refill): 25 TL
15-e/s palette: 30 TL
Blush palette: 30 TL
Eyelash curler: 40 TL

Blush (in pan): 43 TL
Blush (refill): 36 TL

#182: 104 TL

1 TL is around 0,48 Euro
example: a lipstick is around 15,8 euro
a lipglass is around 13,4 euro


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 5, 2009)

Germany:

Travel Bottles (2) 1OZ - 5€


----------



## kittykit (Aug 5, 2009)

Updated the prices but not for all products. The e/s are now 40CZK, around 1,5EUR more expensive!


----------



## Andromeda18_ (Aug 22, 2009)

Portugal:

Eyeshadow pot - 16.50€


----------



## Leliforever (Sep 19, 2009)

Any Greek prices ladies???


----------



## Andromeda18_ (Sep 21, 2009)

Portugal:

Lipsticks are now 17.5€

Eye Shadow x4: Photo Realism - 38.5€


----------



## Andromeda18_ (Sep 26, 2009)

Portugal:

Prep+Prime transparent finishing powder - 25€

188 brush - 46€


----------



## magi (Sep 30, 2009)

In Germany the eyeshadow pots cost 16,00€ now :-( The new Mineralize Eyeshadows cost 21,00€

Does anyone know british PRO prices?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is a list of Swedish prices: Purity - Priser på MAC-produkter i Sverige

The girl who has the blog is a Spectra member, but I can't remember her username at the moment.


----------



## Ulrikke (May 16, 2010)

NORWAY:
I recently bought following items in Oslo:

Fluidline: 145,-
Powder blush: 195,-
Eyeshadow: 140,-
Eyeshadow refill: 95,-
224 brush: 270,-
Eye kohl: 130,-
Pro color palette 15: 120,-
Wand concealer: 120,-


----------



## Leliforever (Oct 18, 2010)

*Greece* Pricesin €)

  	Eyeshadows :16  (with the pot)
  	                     13 (pro refills)

  	Lipsticks:17,5

  	Blushes:21  (with the pot)

  	Paintpots :20

  	Select Cover-up concealer :17.5

  	Studio Finish Concealer:15.5

  	Studio Sculpt Foundation:29

  	Chromographic Pencils:14,5

  	MSFN:29

  	Plush Lash Mascara: 14

  	Brush Cleanser:11

  	Cleanse off oil : 25.5

  	Brushes:
  	#239:26.5
  	#217:19.5
  	#168:36.5
  	#187:44
  	#219:25,5
  	#138:55

  	(I will update as I buy more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

